# Tejano SuperShow 08 (Odessa Tx)



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

This is one of The BEST SHOWS 
*Club Affiliation or Solo Riders*
* How FAR are you Traveling to Attend this Show*
Prophecy coming in from Califas Y Tejas







]


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

i know it's still a few months away but the more show up the merrier it is .


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

AMARILLO WILL BE THERE :biggrin:


----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)

GOIN TO PAINT NEXT WEEK. I'LL BE THERE.... :thumbsup:


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## SOLITOS RIDER (Mar 6, 2004)

*SolitoS from Chicago & Northern Illinois will be there of course with our Lubbock,Tx. guys as well..... (GOD WILLING)*


----------



## teach (Nov 14, 2004)

See you there.


----------



## LENETOWNTX (Jun 8, 2007)

YOU KNOW I WILL BE THERE


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

DALLAS LOWRIDERS WILL BE IN THE HOUSE


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)




----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Sep 2 2008, 01:05 PM~11498082
> *DALLAS LOWRIDERS WILL BE IN THE HOUSE
> *


HOW HANY RIDES YALL BRINGIN THIS YEAR :biggrin:


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

Lavish lows C.C will be there from minnesota :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Sep 3 2008, 12:12 AM~11503986
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dominance CC (Nov 26, 2005)

Dominance C.C. will be there representing Odessa and Pecos, Holla at us at the show.


----------



## sugardaddy (Mar 23, 2005)

All chapters of Estilo will be present!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

TTT


----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)

TTT


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)




----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

il be there not sure if in bringing a hopper or not yet :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Sep 3 2008, 05:58 PM~11510614
> *HOW HANY RIDES YALL BRINGIN THIS YEAR  :biggrin:
> *


like 40 cars :biggrin:


they travel in packs like wolves.....thats what they mascot shuld b


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teach_@Sep 2 2008, 05:52 AM~11495664
> *See you there.
> *


DO YOU KNOW WHAT CHAPTERS ARE COMING YET


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Sep 11 2008, 07:26 AM~11574689
> *il be there not sure if in bringing a hopper or not yet  :biggrin:
> *


MAN FOOL BRING THE HOPPER SHOW THEM HOW AMARILLO DO IT


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

ttt


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

bump


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Aug 29 2008, 05:24 PM~11474335
> *AMARILLO WILL BE THERE  :biggrin:
> *


i wont be there *****


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dominance CC_@Sep 4 2008, 10:45 AM~11516880
> *Dominance C.C. will be there representing Odessa and Pecos,  Holla at us at the show.
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## WORLD CLASS (May 30, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 95lincoln_@Sep 16 2008, 03:35 PM~11617819
> *i wont be there *****
> *


dont be scared ***** bring yo ass


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Sep 16 2008, 08:17 PM~11621104
> *dont be scared ***** bring yo ass
> *


not scared just wanna work on my ride some more :biggrin: you get my pm


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 95lincoln_@Sep 17 2008, 12:39 PM~11626121
> *not scared just wanna work on my ride some more  :biggrin:  you get my pm
> *


yea i got it you dont have to bring your car to the show just check it out


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Sep 17 2008, 01:55 PM~11627286
> *yea i got it you dont have to bring your car to the show just check it out
> *


dunno yet gotta see what pops up around here


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

when is move in time?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Sep 17 2008, 04:39 PM~11627596
> *when is move in time?
> *


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 95lincoln_@Sep 17 2008, 03:38 PM~11627586
> *dunno yet gotta see what pops up around here
> *


NOTHING IS GONNA POP UP


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ready for the show


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

ttt


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Going to take 2007 truck of the year from Yuma Az and a top contendor car not to be mentioned until after Vegas super show. Just booked our rooms today. see you guy's there


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Sep 24 2008, 10:15 PM~11692216
> *Going to take 2007 truck of the year from Yuma Az and a top contendor car not to be mentioned until after Vegas super show. Just booked our rooms today. see you guy's there
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

This is one of The BEST SHOWS 
*Club Affiliation or Solo Riders*
* How FAR are you Traveling to Attend this Show*
Prophecy coming in from Califas Y Tejas







]

:0


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPHECY C.C.CEO_@Aug 29 2008, 10:48 AM~11470402
> *i know it's still a few months away but the more show up the merrier it is .
> *


oyes where exactly is Odessa?


----------



## Dominance CC (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MxBlancaG_@Sep 30 2008, 11:19 AM~11739197
> *oyes where exactly is Odessa?
> *


West Texas on I-20 almost the half way point between El Paso and Dallas


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

4 hours south of amarillo tx


----------



## LOW4LIFE.PREZ (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## RECKLESS RAUL (Aug 21, 2007)

SLOW & LOW CAR CLUB EL PASO AND SAN SNTONIO WILL BE THERE.


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)




----------



## Dominance CC (Nov 26, 2005)

T T T


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

TTT FOR THE BEST SHOW IN TEXAS


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

*What is registration deadlines?*


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dirty_duece_@Oct 9 2008, 07:44 AM~11820555
> *
> X2*


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dirty_duece_@Oct 9 2008, 08:44 AM~11820555
> *TTT FOR THE BEST SHOW IN TEXAS
> *


x3


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)




----------



## Dominance CC (Nov 26, 2005)

TTT


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

http://i96.photobucket.com/albums/l192/tejanolowrider/outside_mailout_08.jpg[/img]]

[URL=http://[img]http://i96.photobucket.com/albums/l192/tejanolowrider/INSIDEMAILOUTcopy.jpg[/img]]


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

we gunna be there black magic texas editions rolin hard


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Oct 11 2008, 01:05 PM~11838631
> *we gunna be there black magic texas editions rolin hard
> *



the countdown begins!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Oct 11 2008, 02:05 PM~11838631
> *we gunna be there black magic texas editions rolin hard
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 73 texas top less (Aug 8, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 73 texas top less (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Oct 9 2008, 10:10 AM~11821667
> *x3
> *


----------



## 73 texas top less (Aug 8, 2008)

waz up to all my brothers 
and sisters from taste of latin 
car club!
start cleaning ur rides for the 
37th tejano super car SHOW
cuz its almost show time 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dominance CC (Nov 26, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

WHATS UP HOMIES JUST A REMINDER THAT WE R HAVING A SHOW THIS WEEKIN 
WE WILL BE GIVING AWAY $250 FOR BEST OF SHOW 6'TROPHY
$100 BEST BIKE 
HOPE SOME OF YALL CAN MAKE IT OUT THIS WAY


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tejano lowrider_@Oct 11 2008, 01:05 PM~11838628
> *http://i96.photobucket.com/albums/l192/tejanolowrider/outside_mailout_08.jpg[/img]]
> 
> [URL=http://[img]http://i96.photobucket.com/albums/l192/tejanolowrider/INSIDEMAILOUTcopy.jpg[/img]]
> *http://[img



ttt


----------



## 73 texas top less (Aug 8, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dominance CC (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

WHATS UP HOMIES JUST WANTED TO SHOW YALL DA TROPHY WE GOT 4 R SHOW 
















BEST CAR $250 6' TROPHY
BEST BIKE $100 4'TROPHY


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)

ILL TRY !!!!!! :wave: :wave:


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Oct 11 2008, 02:05 PM~11838631
> *we gunna be there black magic texas editions rolin hard
> *


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

ttt


----------



## mr.fleetwood (Oct 1, 2003)

hey whats big eds number??


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!!!!


----------



## 432.64 (Oct 23, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Oct 23 2008, 10:07 AM~11951206
> *
> 
> 
> ...


http://







]


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tejano lowrider_@Oct 24 2008, 08:34 PM~11967604
> *http://
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Thanks for using my truck on that it looks really nice, I can't wait for the show it is my first time to texas. You guy's have been really good to talk to on the phone 

Thanks again


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Oct 24 2008, 10:37 PM~11968137
> *Nice Thanks for using my truck on that it looks really nice, I can't wait for the show it is my first time to texas. You guy's have been really good to talk to on the phone
> 
> Thanks again
> *


I second that as well, can't wait to meet and kick it with u fellas in TX. We've already received alot of luv from TX and hope to meet those of u there in person and collaborate on future projects as well with new friends. Peace.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Dominance CC (Nov 26, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dominance CC_@Oct 29 2008, 02:09 PM~12006464
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chuckles_@Oct 17 2008, 10:16 AM~11891660
> *
> *


Registrations have been sent in


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Oct 29 2008, 02:28 PM~12006654
> *Registrations have been sent in
> *


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 29 2008, 03:31 PM~12007728
> *
> *


See you there carnal..... (SolitoS Car Club)


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Oct 29 2008, 04:34 PM~12007748
> *See you there carnal..... (SolitoS Car Club)
> *


Cool...


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

]


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2008)




----------



## 73 texas top less (Aug 8, 2008)

uffin: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

Orale Nick...we might be making the 26 hour trip...you know how we do itl!! Can't wait to see all of our Odessa Homies and of course everyone else that comes in as well. BBQ spot for sure and of course dinner at Pete's !!!  Alrato, 
Robert


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by uso4vida_@Oct 29 2008, 09:59 PM~12011402
> *Orale Nick...we might be making the 26 hour trip...you know how we do itl!! Can't wait to see all of our Odessa Homies and of course everyone else that comes in as well.  BBQ spot for sure and of course dinner at Pete's !!!   Alrato,
> Robert
> *


do I hear Pouty Face Road Crew...hit me up Rob so we can plan this out...Mark and I are heading out there again this year..... say hi to the lil one for me and tell her Uncle Toro sends her a hug too


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 30 2008, 07:04 AM~12013769
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

presente...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Oct 30 2008, 07:31 PM~12019103
> *presente...
> *


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by swa562_@Oct 29 2008, 07:54 PM~12010646
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice pics Thanks for posting and just to add a little incentive for everyone to go to the show just thought I would let eveyone know that this is the last time Krazy Kreation will be seen like this it is going into the shop as soon as we get back from Texas so if anyone want's a last look at the 2 time truck of the year make sure you go to Odessa.


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by uso4vida_@Oct 29 2008, 08:59 PM~12011402
> *Orale Nick...we might be making the 26 hour trip...you know how we do itl!! Can't wait to see all of our Odessa Homies and of course everyone else that comes in as well.  BBQ spot for sure and of course dinner at Pete's !!!   Alrato,
> Robert
> *


Just got off the phone with Pete the Veterano,he's already started seasoning ,wish i could take a break and join you all,we gonna have Texas size dinner, asado, enchiladas for the ribbon cutting , Sat Nov. 22 Bldg A, at the show after move in,i,am trying to close the show so i can relax and kick it at the show.

I also wanted to let you know i just spoke with Our 4 time Texas champ "3 k." Faustino will be inducted into the TSCS hall of fame at the ribbon cutting,great acomplishment not just for Texans but for "UCE" 3 TIME lrm World titles&4 time, T.S.C.S. Tejano Traditional champion
 http://







]


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tejano lowrider_@Nov 2 2008, 03:20 PM~12039640
> *Just got off the phone with Pete the Veterano,he's already started seasoning ,wish i could take a break and join you all,we gonna have Texas size dinner, asado, enchiladas for the ribbon cutting , Sat Nov. 22 Bldg A, at the show after move in,i,am trying to close the show so i can relax and kick it at the show.
> 
> I also wanted to let you know i just spoke with Our 4 time Texas champ "3 k." Faustino will be inducted into the TSCS hall of fame at the ribbon cutting,great acomplishment not just for Texans but for "UCE" 3 TIME lrm World titles&4 time, T.S.C.S. Tejano Traditional champion
> ...


----------



## mr.fleetwood (Oct 1, 2003)

lets bring it back to the bottom of the map !! texas baby this is our super show !!! :0


----------



## 73 texas top less (Aug 8, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Tejano lowrider_@Nov 2 2008, 03:20 PM~12039640
> *Just got off the phone with Pete the Veterano,he's already started seasoning ,wish i could take a break and join you all,we gonna have Texas size dinner, asado, enchiladas for the ribbon cutting , Sat Nov. 22 Bldg A, at the show after move in,i,am trying to close the show so i can relax and kick it at the show.
> 
> I also wanted to let you know i just spoke with Our 4 time Texas champ "3 k." Faustino will be inducted into the TSCS hall of fame at the ribbon cutting,great acomplishment not just for Texans but for "UCE" 3 TIME lrm World titles&4 time, T.S.C.S. Tejano Traditional champion
> ...


when is the deadline for prereg


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Oct 29 2008, 09:01 PM~12011409
> *do I hear Pouty Face Road Crew...hit me up Rob so we can plan this out...Mark and I are heading out there again this year..... say hi to the lil one for me and tell her Uncle Toro sends her a hug too
> *


PFRC por vida!! Can you believe that she is already going to be a year old?? I will hit you up.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

CANT WAIT............


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Nov 4 2008, 02:08 PM~12057756
> *CANT WAIT............
> *


 hno:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 4 2008, 02:09 PM~12057765
> *hno:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

HERES ONE OF 3KARAT DIOMAND I TOOK LAST YEAR


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

HERS SOME MORE FROM LAST YEAR


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Nov 4 2008, 12:48 PM~12058089
> *HERES ONE OF 3KARAT DIOMAND I TOOK LAST YEAR
> 
> 
> ...



THATS A BAD BOY !!!!


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Nov 4 2008, 02:55 PM~12058149
> *HERS SOME MORE FROM LAST YEAR
> *



Is DLR goign to be in Odessa ?

hope so.......


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Nov 4 2008, 12:56 PM~12058161
> *Is DLR goign to be in Odessa ?
> 
> hope so.......
> *




:dunno: :dunno:   :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Nov 4 2008, 03:00 PM~12058199
> *:dunno:  :dunno:      :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



First Beer on me.


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

its gonna be another great show :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Nov 4 2008, 01:33 PM~12058526
> *First Beer on me.
> *



where at, at the show or the club.


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Nov 4 2008, 12:48 PM~12058089
> *HERES ONE OF 3KARAT DIOMAND I TOOK LAST YEAR
> 
> 
> ...


nice pics


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Nov 4 2008, 03:33 PM~12058526
> *First Beer on me.
> *


i like beer...haha que onda david...you takin the 63 this year???


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

we will be there :biggrin:


----------



## 73 texas top less (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Nov 6 2008, 06:21 PM~12084032
> *we will be there  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 uffin: uffin:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dirty_duece_@Oct 29 2008, 07:05 PM~12010114
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks like is going to be a good show :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## madhopper2 (Sep 11, 2008)

Whats up Nick from Cantu's will see you their for our support. Next year we will be bring out our new full show hoppers and new full show cars. Yes cars not one may three at least or four. Rebuilding ever single one homies. To those who come be prepaired for best of the best. We been their since the late 80's and has grown bigger and bigger every year. Las Vegas shows don't have as many cars in the show as the Tejano Super Car Shows.


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by madhopper2_@Nov 6 2008, 08:45 PM~12085547
> *Whats up Nick from Cantu's will see you their for our support. Next year we will be bring out our new full show hoppers and new full show cars. Yes cars not one may three at least or four. Rebuilding ever single one homies. To those who come be prepaired for best of the best. We been their since the late 80's and has grown bigger and bigger every year. Las Vegas  shows don't have as many cars in the show as the Tejano Super Car Shows.
> *




IS THIS ADOLF


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tejano lowrider_@Nov 2 2008, 01:20 PM~12039640
> *Just got off the phone with Pete the Veterano,he's already started seasoning ,wish i could take a break and join you all,we gonna have Texas size dinner, asado, enchiladas for the ribbon cutting , Sat Nov. 22 Bldg A, at the show after move in,i,am trying to close the show so i can relax and kick it at the show.
> 
> I also wanted to let you know i just spoke with Our 4 time Texas champ "3 k." Faustino will be inducted into the TSCS hall of fame at the ribbon cutting,great acomplishment not just for Texans but for "UCE" 3 TIME lrm World titles&4 time, T.S.C.S. Tejano Traditional champion
> ...


I saw that ride in person at Vegas, damn that's one clean ass ride. :thumbsup: Man all that talk about Texas food has me hella excited. Can't wait to eat some TX BBQ (charcoal or smoked i'm sure cause that's what i've seen on the Kingsford commercial, no propane lol.) Can't wait to get to Odessa.


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Nov 6 2008, 09:38 PM~12086082
> *I saw that ride in person at Vegas, damn that's one clean ass ride.  :thumbsup: Man all that talk about Texas food has me hella excited. Can't wait to eat some TX BBQ (charcoal or smoked i'm sure cause that's what i've seen on the Kingsford commercial, no propane  lol.) Can't wait to get to Odessa.
> *




UR RIGHT THAT IS ONE NICE RIDE. AND THE BBQ HERE IN TEXAS IS GOOD AS WELL. :biggrin:


----------



## madhopper2 (Sep 11, 2008)

Whats up Matha this is his lil bro Jay.


----------



## madhopper2 (Sep 11, 2008)

Whats up Matha this is his lil bro Jay. Hit me up if your in need of a transporter to bring those rides down. Might have one rig set up for three to four cars.


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by madhopper2_@Nov 6 2008, 10:44 PM~12086711
> *Whats up Matha this is his lil bro Jay. Hit me up if your in need of a transporter to bring those rides down. Might have one rig set up for three to four cars.
> *




DAMN HOMIE WHERE YALL BEEN AT DID YALL GET LOST OR WHAT. I'LL LET U KNOW ABOUT THE TRANSPORT FOR SURE. TELL ADOLF SAL SAID WASSUP.


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

tru rydaz will be there reppin team black magic


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65+Nov 4 2008, 03:51 PM~12058702-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Q-vo Ralph, yea Im takeing the 63, Polo is takeing his cutty and Jose his 72 monte.

See you there homeboy !


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> which ever one comes first homie ! ! ! !
> 
> 
> SOUNDS GOOD TO ME


----------



## 84Homies (Apr 9, 2005)

Itchin' to put my car on the trailer already!


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65+Nov 7 2008, 10:49 AM~12089050-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


* Trailer ! * You from West Texas Drive that Shit !


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84Homies_@Nov 7 2008, 08:59 AM~12089142
> *Itchin' to put my car on the trailer already!
> *




FUCK THAT DRIVE IT :biggrin:


----------



## 84Homies (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Nov 7 2008, 11:01 AM~12089160
> *
> Trailer !    You from West Texas Drive that Shit !
> *


I would if I could. But I got all my family coming with me (no room for luggage). Plus it is good to had an extra ride there to get around while your ride is in the show. Hate to walk to the hotel.


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 84Homies_@Nov 7 2008, 11:48 AM~12090628
> *I would if I could. But I got all my family coming with me (no room for luggage). Plus it is good to had an extra ride there to get around while your ride is in the show. Hate to walk to the hotel.
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Nov 6 2008, 06:21 PM~12084032
> *we will be there  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)




----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Nov 7 2008, 08:25 AM~12088857
> *which ever one comes first homie ! ! ! !
> Q-vo Ralph, yea Im takeing the 63, Polo is takeing his cutty and Jose his 72 monte.
> 
> ...



POLO get rid of his cadi already ???


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Nov 7 2008, 03:46 PM~12091673
> *POLO get rid of his cadi already ???
> *



No.... said he may keep it, but get at him it's still there.


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Nov 7 2008, 01:47 PM~12091682
> *No.... said he may keep it,  but get at him it's still there.
> *



HE WAS SUPPOSE TO GET AT ME ...ORALE,I'LL CALL HIM


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE+Nov 7 2008, 10:25 AM~12088857-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i don't have a trailer... :nosad: :nosad: :nosad: ill be rollin mine down... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## madhopper2 (Sep 11, 2008)

What up Sal na bro not lost just to bizzy at the shop or work bro. Last year I went to college to study for Business Management and Diesel Mechanic finished school. Now just stackin paper and building new rides for 2009. So hit me up about the transporter on my cell (432)213-5228 ask for Jay.


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

QUE ONDA NICK


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

Tejano Super Car Show Press Release
Recognition Awards
Ector County Coliseum Building A
Sat. November 22,2008 5pm -6pm
Official ribbon cutting by Hispanic chamber of comerece,city officials will be present ,proclamation for the Tejano super car show weekend will be read by City of Odessa official. meal will be provided RSVP

Hall of Fame Award.
Faustino Flores owner of the renowned 1958 Chevrolet Impala “3K Diamond”. a 3 time Lowrider Magazine world champion and 4 time Tejano Super Car Show “Texas Champion” from UCE Car Club of El Paso T.X. We honor you with great pride; you have earned a part of lowrider History. 

Life Time Contributor
– Benny Ramos Imperials Car Club of El Paso, Texas, who has attended the TSCS since the first Cinco De Mayo in 1982. He has demonstrated great respect for this Odessa tradition farther more we recognize his outstanding dedication to one of the most prestigious car clubs in the world Imperials Car Club.

Craftsmanship Award
– Ezekiel Garcia known as the Engraver of Rollerz Only Car Club. Born in Long Beach, California his dream car “Royal Flush” graced the cover of Lowrider Magazine which led him to open his own business. “Precision Engraving” which is dedicated to the lowrider industry.

37th annual tejano super car show Appreciation Awards

We present you this award in recognition of your continuous support to the TSCS and your outstanding craftsmanship and dedication to the art of lowriding.

Orlando Cobos Imperials Car Club
Joe Ruiz Phaylanx Car Club 
Chris Otero Majestics Car Club




Armando Gonzalez 2 time world champion from Yuma, Arizona born and raised in Brawley, California. A 1st generation lowrider that started following the art at the age of 17 and after 7 years of dedication accomplished his dream by winning 2 world championships, we thank you for your dedication to lowriding and also recognize your craftsmanship, thanks for showcasing on our 2008 main floor. 
Krazy Kreation”

Leo Rivera, memorial award
In remembrance and appreciation of many years dedicated to the advancement of the lowrider community in El Paso Tx. And recognition of support to the tejano super car show
Presence car club

Tony Garcia Memorial
One of the original founders of Taste Of Latin Car Club
In remembrance and appreciation of of many years dedicated to the lowrider community of the Odessa, Tx. 
Taste of Latin car club


----------



## Dominance CC (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Nov 6 2008, 09:38 PM~12086082
> *I saw that ride in person at Vegas, damn that's one clean ass ride.  :thumbsup: Man all that talk about Texas food has me hella excited. Can't wait to eat some TX BBQ (charcoal or smoked i'm sure cause that's what i've seen on the Kingsford commercial, no propane  lol.) Can't wait to get to Odessa.
> *


Pm me homie if you want to know were the best BBQ place is. :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Dominance CC_@Nov 8 2008, 11:43 AM~12098925
> *Pm me homie if you want to know were the best BBQ place is. :biggrin:
> *


Hell yeah thanks homie, we're taking off from Yuma early Thursday morning and should be there late Thurs. But i defenitely want to chop it up with as many new friends as possible Frid , Sat and Sun. So we're down to BBQ anywhere Friday let me know what's up. Man i'd like to bring some of my wifes bomb ass charo beans (pintobeans, bacon,jalepenos,monterrey jack cheese and chorizo ) they're hella tasty with BBQ. But too long of a drive for them to make it  . Here's a few pics of the Monte we wanted to bring but conflict of schedule prevented us and some of "Krazy Kreation" that i'm hauling. 
































We'll get it out there to Texas soon though. 
Here's "Krazy Kreation" 
































Few pics of plaque we kut, yeah by the way we opened our business Karzicon in June of 08 and do everything from Body mods to paint to custom undercarriage parts. Krazy Kutting is for all the Waterjet parts that i design/Cad/kut in house. So hoping to extend our services to any and all friends that are interested. 
























Can't wait to deliver these finished in person :biggrin: 
















Alright sorry man i, i should condense all our work into a photobucket link. Hope u guys enjoy the pics. Peace. :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Nov 6 2008, 09:45 PM~12086154
> *UR RIGHT THAT IS ONE NICE RIDE. AND THE BBQ HERE IN TEXAS IS GOOD AS WELL.  :biggrin:
> *


Wuz up carnal. Counting the days till the show. We're hella amped up. Peace.


----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tejano lowrider_@Nov 8 2008, 12:13 AM~12097213
> *Tejano Super Car Show Press Release
> Recognition Awards
> Ector County Coliseum Building A
> ...



Thanks again Nick for the Craftmanship award. I appreciate very much!!!!!!! Thanks also to the TSCS for the consideration.


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ENGRAVER_@Nov 9 2008, 11:15 AM~12104574
> *Thanks again Nick for the Craftmanship award.  I appreciate very much!!!!!!! Thanks also to the TSCS for the consideration.
> *


Congrats to all...


----------



## LINCOLN_TONY (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Nov 8 2008, 04:27 PM~12100238
> *Hell yeah thanks homie, we're taking off from Yuma early Thursday morning and should be there late Thurs. But i defenitely want to chop it up with as many new friends as possible Frid , Sat and Sun. So we're down to BBQ anywhere Friday let me know what's up. Man i'd like to bring some of my wifes bomb ass charo beans (pintobeans, bacon,jalepenos,monterrey jack cheese and chorizo ) they're hella tasty with BBQ. But too long of a drive for them to make it   . Here's a few pics of the Monte we wanted to bring but conflict of schedule prevented us and some of "Krazy Kreation" that i'm hauling.
> 
> 
> ...


DAAAAMMMMMM!!!!!! nice&clean work man!!


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

WELL DESERVED!!! CONGRATS TO FAUSTINO  


Hall of Fame Award.
Faustino Flores owner of the renowned 1958 Chevrolet Impala “3K Diamond”. a 3 time Lowrider Magazine world champion and 4 time Tejano Super Car Show “Texas Champion” from UCE Car Club of El Paso T.X. We honor you with great pride; you have earned a part of lowrider History.


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

its so close... hno: hno: hno:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

THEE IMPERIALS will be there.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Anyone KNow Of Spots To Hit Up In Odessa Or Midland 
Restaurants, Clubs, Bars,, Dont Forget Strip Clubs.,,,


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Nov 6 2008, 10:38 PM~12086082
> *I saw that ride in person at Vegas, damn that's one clean ass ride.  :thumbsup: Man all that talk about Texas food has me hella excited. Can't wait to eat some TX BBQ (charcoal or smoked i'm sure cause that's what i've seen on the Kingsford commercial, no propane  lol.) Can't wait to get to Odessa.
> *


you should hit the UCE C.C. bbq saturday at la Quinta inn.


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

Just got word that that Baby Bash will be bringing some special quest to perform!
11 days and counting...also have V.I.P. passes for sale ,get to meet the artist,et, drink and hang out with the crew,bring your camers! 

Be sure to get your in grounds in and out parking pass


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tejano lowrider_@Nov 13 2008, 04:21 AM~12143292
> *
> Just got word that that Baby Bash will be bringing some special quest to perform!
> 11 days and counting...also have V.I.P. passes for sale ,get to meet the artist,et, drink and hang out with the crew,bring your camers!
> ...


----------



## Dominance CC (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Nov 8 2008, 04:27 PM~12100238
> *Hell yeah thanks homie, we're taking off from Yuma early Thursday morning and should be there late Thurs. But i defenitely want to chop it up with as many new friends as possible Frid , Sat and Sun. So we're down to BBQ anywhere Friday let me know what's up. Man i'd like to bring some of my wifes bomb ass charo beans (pintobeans, bacon,jalepenos,monterrey jack cheese and chorizo ) they're hella tasty with BBQ. But too long of a drive for them to make it   . Here's a few pics of the Monte we wanted to bring but conflict of schedule prevented us and some of "Krazy Kreation" that i'm hauling.
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Nov 12 2008, 08:36 PM~12140474
> *you should hit the UCE C.C. bbq saturday at la Quinta inn.
> *


Thanks carnal, hit me up on Sat i'm down to roll. :biggrin:


----------



## Mår¡þø§å (Aug 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 12 2008, 11:52 AM~12134990
> *Anyone KNow Of Spots To Hit Up In Odessa Or Midland
> Restaurants, Clubs, Bars,, Dont Forget Strip Clubs.,,,
> *


Lol I know a place that gets purty packed in odessa called Grahms Central Station, we all go there the night before the car show. I think they have like 5 different dance floors in one. Like A rap section, a spanish, a country... anyways have u heard of it?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mår¡þø§å_@Nov 14 2008, 09:49 AM~12154496
> *Lol I know a place that gets purty packed in odessa called Grahms Central Station, we all go there the night before the car show. I think they have like 5 different dance floors in one. Like A rap section, a spanish, a country... anyways have u heard of it?
> *


Havent Heard Off it... But I Would like To Check It Out... Address Please


----------



## Mår¡þø§å (Aug 5, 2007)

4240 Preston Smith Rd.
Odessa, TX 79765
(432) 552-0552
But heres the website
Grahm Central Station


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mår¡þø§å_@Nov 14 2008, 10:34 AM~12154828
> *4240 Preston Smith Rd.
> Odessa, TX 79765
> (432) 552-0552
> ...


Thanks Mår¡þø§å


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

B--------U--------M---------P


----------



## Mår¡þø§å (Aug 5, 2007)

WELCOMEZ


----------



## teach (Nov 14, 2004)

ttt for the show


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

sabor a mi will b in the house 1 week away homies


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Nov 15 2008, 11:46 AM~12164380
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dang...thats cool!!!


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

looks like its gonna be a good show


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Nov 17 2008, 01:03 AM~12177242
> *looks like its gonna be a good show
> *


this is gonna be a looooong week... :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Nov 17 2008, 08:58 AM~12179012
> *this is gonna be a looooong week... :yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:
> *


YES IT IS


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 18 2008, 11:34 AM~12189841
> *
> *



what time you heading out.... maybe will care-a-van...........


----------



## sugardaddy (Mar 23, 2005)

Estilo will be in the House FO SURA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sugardaddy_@Nov 18 2008, 01:09 PM~12191322
> *Estilo will be in the House FO SURA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



thats clean....................


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Nov 18 2008, 01:27 PM~12190967
> *what time you heading out.... maybe will care-a-van...........
> *


10:30 PM +/-


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 18 2008, 03:06 PM~12191886
> *10:30 PM +/-
> *



we leveing @ 10:00 -/+ from D-Town ..... :biggrin: 

pm me your number.... agin.... got me a new throw away phone for the car show... :biggrin:


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)




----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Nov 18 2008, 03:29 PM~12192107
> *we leveing @ 10:00 -/+ from D-Town ..... :biggrin:
> 
> pm me your number....  agin.... got me a new throw away phone for the car show...  :biggrin:
> *


you guys leaving friday or saturday??


----------



## CREEPIN (Jun 27, 2006)

IMPERIALS WILL THERE! :biggrin:


----------



## 73 texas top less (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Nov 16 2008, 11:03 PM~12177242
> *looks like its gonna be a good show
> *



Homie this is the Greastest Show On Earth, 
cant miss this 1!
P.s. Have a safe trip 
on your way to O.D


----------



## sugardaddy (Mar 23, 2005)

Another ride from Estilo representing in Odessa!!!


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Almost there..


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

I'LL BE THERE ,COMMING UP WITH STREETLOW MAGAZINE....


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 4 dayz :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Nov 18 2008, 09:26 PM~12195558
> *you guys leaving friday or saturday??
> *



Friday.........


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

last year....... :biggrin:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Nov 19 2008, 11:23 AM~12200187
> *Friday.........
> *


we are leaveing saturday morning...see you then!!!


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

its almost here


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Nov 19 2008, 10:23 AM~12200187
> *Friday.........
> *


x2 i'm leaving tommorow


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Nov 19 2008, 12:59 AM~12198610
> *I'LL BE THERE ,COMMING UP WITH STREETLOW MAGAZINE....
> *


what up Pauly.
stretlow will be in the house.
wish I could go.


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

good show this weekend


----------



## 73 texas top less (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Nov 20 2008, 09:25 PM~12216347
> *good show this weekend
> *


 :worship: :worship:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

were heading out early sunday morning :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Nov 20 2008, 10:38 PM~12216510
> *were heading out early sunday morning  :biggrin:
> *


im gonna follow yall down there


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*Just want to wish everyone going out of town to HOEDESSA (Odessa) or SCREWSTON (Houston), good luck & God Bless you all.... Have a safe trip......... See you guys when you come back.... Drive safely.....*


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by {belinda}_@Nov 21 2008, 09:35 AM~12219467
> *Just want to wish everyone going out of town to HOEDESSA (Odessa) or SCREWSTON (Houston), good luck & God Bless you all....  Have a safe trip.........  See you guys when you come back.... Drive safely.....
> *


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 21 2008, 09:36 AM~12219477
> *
> *


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: its going down this weekend :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Nov 20 2008, 09:53 PM~12216721
> *im gonna follow yall down there
> *


x2 in going in the SS


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

I'm At Stevies crib rite now and can't wait for Hoedessa......The whole crew will be there deep......Can't wait to hear the cry babies this year...


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Nov 22 2008, 02:31 AM~12227997
> *I'm At Stevies crib rite now and can't wait for Hoedessa......The whole crew will be there deep......Can't wait to hear the cry babies this year...
> *


SEE YALL TOMORROW AT THE GURLZ PARTY


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

BLACK MAGIC
Will be there !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

And Team R & J /Tru Riders *****


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Nov 22 2008, 03:05 AM~12228110
> *BLACK MAGIC
> Will be there !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Nov 22 2008, 02:05 AM~12228110
> *Tru Riders *****</span>*
> [/b]


#1 West texas we holding it down


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

tomorrow is the day :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

*ODESSA WAS OFF THE CHAIN :thumbsup: ....LA MAFIA DID IT BIG....THAT WAS THE BEST ENDING FOR A CARSHOW & NO BETTER PLACE TO HAVE SUCH A TEJANO GROUP THAN ODESSA!

LOOKING FORWARD TO 2009! *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Nov 25 2008, 10:25 AM~12252380
> *ODESSA WAS OFF THE CHAIN :thumbsup: ....LA MAFIA DID IT BIG....THAT WAS THE BEST ENDING FOR A CARSHOW & NO BETTER PLACE TO HAVE SUCH A TEJANO GROUP THAN ODESSA!
> 
> LOOKING FORWARD TO 2009!
> *


 :yes:


----------

